# Sneak Peek at Pacers Uniforms



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Courtesy of NBA Live 2006
http://media.sports.ign.com/article...725/vids_1.html

Reported on another message board. Enjoy !


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

So.. why did they get rid of the old ones again?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Donnie Walsh had stated they like their oldes one and did not plan on changing them too much But the currents have been place I think since 98 and they wanted to upate them, I liked the old ones as well, But if this version is correct I loved the new ones as well, perhaps a little better.

I will wait and see them in person I guess first to really get a good perspective on them.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

*They look good, but since its on a video game i can't tell?*


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

How long is it going to be your B-day Ron ?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That doesn't looks great, but it's a mix of the retro's and about every other jersey in the league.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> How long is it going to be your B-day Ron ?


His mommy tells him it's his birthday everyday so he feels special.

Anyway, the jerseys look pretty good. They look a lot more futuristic.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think they changed them only because they want to sell some more jerseys... Pacers have had these old jerseys for a long time and I believe everybody who wanted to buy it, have bought it already. Now many people will buy the new jersey even if they had old one already in the closet.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> His mommy tells him it's his birthday everyday so he feels special.
> 
> Anyway, the jerseys look pretty good. They look a lot more futuristic.


Yeah from what I can see I like them, I wasn't for sure how they would turn out but I think they look sharp.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe that they planned this change in jerseys around the retirement of Reggie Miller. They knew that he was done after this year and wanted a different look for the next era of Pacers basketball. They even had Jermaine model the uniroms and help with the design. I am a big fan of these. Not only do they incoperate both the retro's and the last uniform, they look sleek.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, do I see a hint of silver or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yeah from what I can see I like them, I wasn't for sure how they would turn out but I think they look sharp.


That's my reaction. Not better than the current version, but better than the FloJo's I think.

Basically any time a team says uniform change you have to cross your fingers and hope it not a lame cartoon Rocket with a pastel blue that Houston got or some dreadful mix of dark green and red-orange that the Sonics got.

If they don't look like uke: then you're already halfway home as a fan.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

TheNap said:


> That's my reaction. Not better than the current version, but better than the FloJo's I think.
> 
> Basically any time a team says uniform change you have to cross your fingers and hope it not a lame cartoon Rocket with a pastel blue that Houston got or some dreadful mix of dark green and red-orange that the Sonics got.
> 
> If they don't look like uke: then you're already halfway home as a fan.



Haha, nicely said. Yeah, I don't think they are too bad, but it's also hard to tell from a video game picture. They could be much better looking in real life. At least we still have the yellow alternate away pinstripe jerseys. I love those.


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, I don't think they are too bad, but it's also hard to tell from a video game picture.


 yeah, at first I thought the circle logo was a shield shape instead


----------



## bench5 (Aug 30, 2005)

they are cool but why did they get rid of the old jerseys?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

bench5 said:


> they are cool but why did they get rid of the old jerseys?


We needed a bit of an update. I don't know when we started the pinstripes, but we've had them for a while. It would have been nice had they just updated them and kept the pinstripes on, though. Fortunately they aren't all gone, I think our yellow ones still have the pinsripes.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I know I have been out for ahwile just checking not sure if this was already brought up.

*The UNIFORMS will be unveiled on Sept 20, 2005......*


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> I know I have been out for ahwile just checking not sure if this was already brought up.
> 
> *The UNIFORMS will be unveiled on Sept 20, 2005......*


 And on September 21, I will order my Granger authentic


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I can't wait to see these. Their not looking all that promicing based on that video game shot.

But, whatever it is, i will definetly be ordering a Jackson one i think and Reggie just for the memory!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really like 'em :clap:


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

i presonally love the new one


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

yep yep yep


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> yep yep yep


Who are you talking to?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> i presonally love the new one


How can you say you love them, when the picture doesn't even show that much..... ?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> I know I have been out for ahwile just checking not sure if this was already brought up.
> 
> *The UNIFORMS will be unveiled on Sept 20, 2005......*



That's today, I can't find anything about em.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

rock747 said:


> That's today, I can't find anything about em.


They are going to be shown tonight at Conseco! A guy over at the Indystar board works for Reebok and will be there... we should be able to check them out on ESPN tonight (guessing, don't know for a fact that it will be on ESPN)

I also did not see if it was discussed earlier in this thread... but the Pacers will still be using the gold pin stripped jerseys as an alternate this year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> They are going to be shown tonight at Conseco! A guy over at the Indystar board works for Reebok and will be there... we should be able to check them out on ESPN tonight (guessing, don't know for a fact that it will be on ESPN)
> 
> I also did not see if it was discussed earlier in this thread... but the Pacers will still be using the gold pin stripped jerseys as an alternate this year.



I see, what time tonight?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

rock747 said:


> I see, what time tonight?


I am not sure... I will ask the guy over on Indystar and see if I can get back to you before they are actually unveiled.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

jermaine7fan said:


> I am not sure... I will ask the guy over on Indystar and see if I can get back to you before they are actually unveiled.


I just visited those boards because i felt it's sketchy that a big event like this gets NO PRESS at all. lol.

According to people on those forums, the guy who "works" for reebok is not a good source and no one trusts him.

New rumour, on those forums, is Jerseys will be revealed September 29th. 

And one poster had this to say about that rumour: "So I swung by Home Court II in the mall before I left and they confirmed that you will be able to buy the new jersey's at NOON on the 29th."

So i'll take their word for it. The only thing still wierd is, NBA Live comes out the 26th, so when they release the jerseys on the 29th, it will be old news........


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> I just visited those boards because i felt it's sketchy that a big event like this gets NO PRESS at all. lol.
> 
> According to people on those forums, the guy who "works" for reebok is not a good source and no one trusts him.
> 
> ...


Ok yeah I think they are talking about ScubaSteve on indystar.. not sure how reliable he is.

I can tell you though as I do work for Reebok and confirmed with the people in charge
*
There is a ceremony downtown 9/29. The jerseys will be unveiled at this time.*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup... Scuba let us down over there... you are correct... there will be a ceremony downtown on the 29th. I have no idea what the hold up is... I can't remember Live ever coming out before a jersey was revealed in the past... rediculous... here is a nice linky for Live that gives a good view of the home jerseys... you can watch the first quarter of a Pacers/Pistons game in Live '06...


http://files.filefront.com/nbalive0...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Yup... Scuba let us down over there... you are correct... there will be a ceremony downtown on the 29th. I have no idea what the hold up is... I can't remember Live ever coming out before a jersey was revealed in the past... rediculous... here is a nice linky for Live that gives a good view of the home jerseys... you can watch the first quarter of a Pacers/Pistons game in Live '06...
> 
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/nbalive0...;/fileinfo.html



That gave me a broken link.

I can't wait for Live 2006. I'm hoping it's gonna be sick.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> That gave me a broken link.
> 
> I can't wait for Live 2006. I'm hoping it's gonna be sick.


It looks sweet... the video clip I tried to post does not show how good it will be though... the players were controlled by the computer... so it does not have them doing any ballhandling moves... but you can get a good view of the new home jerseys... 


http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118770

Try it from here... click the link on the first post... it may work better this way...

Keep in mind while you are watching... you can controll what the players do way better than how the computer does... it will look much cooler when you are controlling them... the moves Jamal does at the beginning of the clip are things that you can do in the game... with the addition of Freestyle Superstars... the game should have a more realistic feel... Shaq will finally be able to power through the competition when you have him equiped with the freestyle superstar mode called "Power". In last years Live, Shaq was just a regular Center... you couldn't dominate in the paint with him... this year... superstars will come to life in NBA Live '06! I can't wait until the 28th... I want this game in a bad way... I do every year though


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

This is on pacers.com today...

"The Pacers will unveil their new uniforms to the public next Thursday, Sept. 29, at Noon in the Entry Pavilion of Conseco Fieldhouse. 
Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson will be the first to display the uniforms, re-designed for the 2005-06 season. Franchise CEO & President Donnie Walsh and team President Larry Bird also will be on hand, as will Rob Lee of Reebok. 

The public is invited to the unveiling and replica jerseys will be available for sale in the Home Court Gift Shop afterward."


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the link.

I saw it, but i don't know. It seems weird for us to get those jerseys. They show nothing of the "old school" design that Donnie Walsh talked about last year when he talked about getting new jerseys. They seem like the Lakers home white jersey they got. It's very plain, i don't really mind them, but their not upgrades from the stripes. 

I can see how they might look good in real life, but, in the pictures (video) that i saw, they looked like nothing special and i don't see where it's a mix of the current and the past, like they were sopposed to be.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The new Jerseys aren't in Live, they have last years.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

rock747 said:


> The new Jerseys aren't in Live, they have last years.


Then what were those jerseys that the video shows them wearing against Detriot ?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Not sure. When you go to play a game and pick jersey's They show the old uniforms with 2004-2005 above them and 2005-2006 above the Alternate that they will be keeping.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> Not sure. When you go to play a game and pick jersey's They show the old uniforms with 2004-2005 above them and 2005-2006 above the Alternate that they will be keeping.



Thanx for the info Rock......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

They not bad.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Not sure. When you go to play a game and pick jersey's They show the old uniforms with 2004-2005 above them and 2005-2006 above the Alternate that they will be keeping.



Maybe you have to purchase/unlock them?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Maybe you have to purchase/unlock them?


This is what I believe will happen... there will be a code released to unlock them... the fact that the jerseys we can currently play with say 2004-05 should show you this... now the 2k series is different... on the new 2k... they have the old jerseys and they say 2005-06... so while 2k players may be doomed to play with the old pacers jerseys... I am confident that they will be unlockable for Live... the fact that the new jerseys are worn in the game preview videos makes me even more confident that we will be able to wear the new ones eventually.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.nbaliveforums.com/ftopic29030.php

I think this site addresses the unlocking code... ok looks like the forum is down or something, but it was working before,...


----------

